# [EVDL] 1000 amp scr controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/72157614223489919/
> > I got this in a trade a few years ago. I just realized it is an SCR motor controller. The former owner said it powered a car in the early days of the ev revival. The contactors says 28v 1000 amp and the cables in and out are 2/0. I'm not sure what it will do but the parts are massive. Might even be able to se a NEDRA record with it if it was mounted on a bike. If anyone is interested it is in the SF Bay Area. It's just sitting here doing nothing. Lawrence Rhodes.......
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lee and all,

I took at least 10 pictures. You must have seen one of the blowups of an=
area of the controller. It has two humungus contactors that have a 1000=
amp rating at 28v. A honkin capacitor. A2 output with a 2/0 cable co=
mming out of it.One contactor is negative & the other contactor is posit=
ive. They both have one 2/0 cable going into each contactor. 1/8" bus=
s bar one inch wide comming out. The grey scr board has current limit,cr=
eep, plug & top scr markings. The pot box is that green box with a non s=
runk heatshrink red tube holding all the wires. In its day it would have=
cost real money. Lawrence Rhodes.....
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

